# And they wonder why conservative America doesn't like them



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

The Advocate Calls for More Gun Control: Legal Guns No Different Than Illegal Guns

I think it's now time to prosecute all that support this agenda for Sodomy and send them to prison


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> The Advocate Calls for More Gun Control: Legal Guns No Different Than Illegal Guns
> 
> I think it's now time to prosecute all that support this agenda for Sodomy and send them to prison


Why don't we just invite all of them *personally* to come try to take them?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> The Advocate Calls for More Gun Control: Legal Guns No Different Than Illegal Guns
> 
> I think it's now time to prosecute all that support this agenda for Sodomy and send them to prison


Would not being in prison promotemore Sodomy? Why else call it the pokey?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

These people don't live in the same reality as we do, they don't study history, and don't care what our founding fathers have done for us. What these people don't understand is one of the reasons for the 2nd amendment is to keep Yahoo!'s like them in check.....


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Maybe we can be like Europe. Gun-free, defenseless assaulted and Killed by Muzzies.
No Thanks.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

They're smoking some really good $hit! No clue about reality.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I guess every vehicle is being driven by someone under the influence. Time to get rid of all cars & trucks.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

My firearms are perfectly happy where they are and they have no intention of leaving. Also, the Advocate (who are they and why should I give a rat's posterior) can just pucker up ad KMA.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Honestly I love these articles. Keep printing them, writing them and publishing them for all to see. We need clear definition between the camps because far too many who support gun rights are wasting votes and need to realize these are the people they enable into office when they don't see their candidates as perfect.


----------

